# What do you think are Stanley Kubrick's best films?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

He was a unique artist.

What do you think?
:tiphat:


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Nothing shocking here, but I find *2001: A Space Odyssey* to be a profound film. Even after dozens of viewings, I find something new each time. And all that scholarly analysis of the film and its themes -- just more reason to watch again, and again.

Also think *Full Metal Jacket* (Part 1, obviously) and *Dr. Strangelove* are preeminent forms of (visual) art. In vastly different ways, clearly.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Barry Lyndon is my fav.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Paths of Glory and Clockwork Orange are amazing


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Dr Strangelove and the criminally underrated Barry Lyndon.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Hard to choose, but I think that Dr Strangelove is at the top of my list, but most of his films have merit to be no 1!

/ptr


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Eyes Wide Shut* my favourite


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

What do you like about Barry Lyndon besides the music?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Another vote for 2001: A Space Odyssey.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

_2001: A Space Odyssey_ is his best film. _Eyes Wide Shut_ is a disgrace. Kubrick was alright, but Tarkovsky was _excellent_ at everything Kubrick was merely good at.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2015)

I've not watched them all, but have seen Paths of Glory, Spartacus, 2001, Barry Lyndon, The Shining and Full Metal Jacket. I think 2001 and Barry Lyndon were the best of these. I can't imagine a film with Tom Cruise in it is going to be any good, what was he thinking???


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Itullian said:


> What do you like about Barry Lyndon besides the music?


Who said I liked the music? 

Well, actually I did. Was there anybody who didn't?

I last saw it, over thirty years ago, but recall excellent performances, a wonderful cameo from the immortal Leonard Rossiter, superb cinematography and overall, a perfect ambiance. It was a very long film, over three hours, but to me, it never lagged and I note that the late, great film critic, Rogert Ebert, had it on his 'Great Movies' list. Who am I to disagree?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2015)

Morimur said:


> _2001: A Space Odyssey_ is his best film. _Eyes Wide Shut_ is a disgrace. Kubrick was alright, but Tarkovsky was _much better_ at everything Kubrick was merely good at.


Because of my penchant for SF, I have seen Solaris several times. Excellent psychodrama.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

dogen said:


> Because of my penchant for SF, I have seen Solaris several times. Excellent psychodrama.


You should see _Stalker_ if you haven't already.


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

dogen said:


> I've not watched them all, but have seen Paths of Glory, *Spartacus*, 2001, Barry Lyndon, The Shining and Full Metal Jacket. I think 2001 and Barry Lyndon were the best of these. I can't imagine a film with Tom Cruise in it is going to be any good, what was he thinking???


Well done, Dogen, can't believe I forgot about Spartacus! Please add to my list. I remember blubbing (the crucifixion finale) like a girl, when I first saw it (fortunately, on my own, at home), at the age of about ten. Would place it third, after Dr Strangelove and Barry Lyndon, probably in that order although a tough call.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2015)

Morimur said:


> You should see _Stalker_ if you haven't already.


I'll log that, thanks. No, not even heard of it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2015)

Morimur said:


> You should see _Stalker_ if you haven't already.


Duplicate post. And, apparently, too short.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

dogen said:


> I'll log that, thanks. No, not even heard of it.


FYI:
http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/1043378-stalker/


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I've only seen The Shining, A Clockwork Orange, 2001: A Space Odyssey, and Eyes Wide Shut. The last two are my favorite, though 2001 is much much better than EWS


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Barry Lyndon should definitely be one of his best-known films. It's one of the most beautiful films I've ever seen due to its groundbreaking use of natural lighting.

I also think that mention should be made of *Paths of Glory*, one of his first films. It's an excellent anti-war film with memorable characters.

P.S. Has Tarkovsky been mentioned? He is my favorite film director.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2015)

Morimur said:


> FYI:
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/1043378-stalker/


Not rated by the critics then!!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Dr. Strangelove is my favorite.

I think a lot of his movies overstay their welcome. A Clockwork Orange deteriorates a bit in the back end. I only really liked the first act of Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Not really a fan of Kubrick, but I really liked Dr. Strangelove. Still, he was obviously very, very talented, just not a director to my taste.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Eyes Wide Shut I really enjoyed. I still think that it's Tom Cruise's best film ever.


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

Itullian said:


> What do you like about Barry Lyndon besides the music?


I like everything I've seen from Stanley Kubrick, and I think I've seen most of his films. What is interesting, I like different films by different reasons. And Barry Lyndon has a very dear position in my list. Music - yes, but not a main reason. Life of a man. Its beginning and all the way through end. Its allure and heartsore.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Coming back because I saw Barry Lyndon for the first time a few weeks ago. LOVED IT


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> Coming back because I saw Barry Lyndon for the first time a few weeks ago. LOVED IT


Has there ever been a more gorgeous-looking movie?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Albert7 said:


> Eyes Wide Shut I really enjoyed. I still think that it's Tom Cruise's best film ever.


I think his best is _Legend_, a young Cruise just embodies the naive character wonderfully.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Dr Strangelove is great fun.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Xaltotun said:


> I think his best is _Legend_, a young Cruise just embodies the naive character wonderfully.


Wait, really? I never thought much of him in that. Maybe I should watch again?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

2001 is my favorite film of all time, so I guess that one. Barry Lyndon and A Clockwork Orange next. 

Was Sparticus really a Kubrick film? Didn't he take it over midway through or something? 

I found The Shining and EWS to be my least favorites.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Kubrick's magnum opus was 'Encino Man'.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Full Metal Jacket is my favorite one of his by distances of parsecs. However The Shining would be number two.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> *Eyes Wide Shut* my favourite


WOW! cool! one of my favs also.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Weston said:


> 2001 is my favorite film of all time, so I guess that one. Barry Lyndon and A Clockwork Orange next.
> 
> Was Sparticus really a Kubrick film? Didn't he take it over midway through or something?
> 
> I found The Shining and EWS to be my least favorites.


Wikipedia says he took over after the first week of filming.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

I have seen Barry Lyndon twice and is my favourite because depicts very well the noble class of 18th century in Europe, and also because is one of my favourite periods of history.


----------



## St Matthew (Aug 26, 2017)

Kubrick was great and I love:

Lolita 
Dr Strangelove
The Shining 
and 2001

But, despite being an intense lover of art cinema, he's not a film maker I come back to much but his cinematography and staging techniques are incredible!


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

dogen said:


> I've not watched them all, but have seen Paths of Glory, Spartacus, 2001, Barry Lyndon, The Shining and Full Metal Jacket. I think 2001 and Barry Lyndon were the best of these. I can't imagine a film with Tom Cruise in it is going to be any good, what was he thinking???


Loved Full Metal Jacket as well. Kubrick's style! Superb


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barry Lyndon and Eyes Wide Shut.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

My fave film director of all time. Order of preference:

2001
The Shining
Barry Lyndon
Full Metal Jacket
Clockwork Orange 
Eyes Wide Shut
Lolita
Dr. Strangelove
The Killing


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

1. 2001: A Space Odyssey (10/10)
2. Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to... (9/10)
3. Barry Lyndon (9/10)
4. Full Metal Jacket (9/10)
5. The Shining (8/10)
6. A Clockwork Orange (8/10)
7. Paths of Glory (8/10)
8. The Killing (8/10)
9. Spartacus (7/10)
10. Lolita (7/10)
11. Eyes Wide Shut (6/10)
12. Killer's Kiss (4/10)

I haven't seen his earliest movies.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

2001 is the only I've really seen and processed!


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

2001 and Dr. Strangelove are my two favorites, but I'd go with 2001 because it takes me to a new world each time I see it. And the use of music is so perfect.


----------

